# Baffled by 3YO daughters change in behaviour



## StarTrekFan (Aug 15, 2012)

My daughter turned 3, couple of months ago and she has always been an out-and-out daddy's girl up until few weeks ago.

All of a sudden, she want's my wife (mom) to do everything for her, she want's mom to put her to bed, pick and drop off from day care, give her a bath, read a book , feed her etc. What's wierd is that she wanted me to do all these things up until few weeks ago.

At the same time, very little has changed in other areas. She will still come running to me to give a hug, when I get home from work and then proceed to talk about everything that happened during the day. She still loves to play with me in our backyard.

It's not that I am complaining about this change in behavior, I am just baffled by the change in her behavior and I can't seem to figure out why the change in attitude.

Has anyone else seen, such rapid change in the behavior in their kids and do you have any insight why this would happen?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's normal, same thing happened to me with both my boys so I don't even think it's gender related


----------



## StarTrekFan (Aug 15, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> it's normal, same thing happened to me with both my boys so I don't even think it's gender related


I was wondering, if it was gender related, but I don't remember anything like this happening with my son


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Well not every child has the same behavioral changes, but parental "preferences" can change back and forth and for different things. Don't take it personally, she's only 3


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It continues to happen with my toddler twins, boy & girl, who turn 4 in October. One day, they're complete daddy's kids, the next the want mommy for everything. Just depends on the day.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait til she tells you that you're not her best friend anymore


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My older son is now a teen and I dread the day when he screams that he hates us


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cherry said:


> Wait til she tells you that you're not her best friend anymore


Haha! Yep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

More attention you give them the more they cling to the other parent... They balance it out. My 3 year old does it too.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> My older son is now a teen and I dread the day when he screams that he hates us


Sometimes it gets a lot worse than that.


----------



## StarTrekFan (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the response, I really appreciate it.


----------

